# linux 8,09



## xave2000 (19 Novembre 2011)

bonjour a tous!
voila mon soucis,
j'ai un imac tournesol g4 sous tiger (qui fonctionne a la perferction)
j'ai voulu installé ubuntu lts 8.09 j'ai donc créer une deuxieme partition,lancé mon cd d'install ubuntu et tout c'est mega super bien passé!
sauf qu'au redemarrage je n'ai que osx tiger, j'ai beau resté appuyer sur "alt" je n'ai que osx de détecter!!!
quelqu'un aurait une solution pour un dual boot avec la partition linux visible????
ps: j'ai bien creer une partition swap, ext3, et boot
merci avous


----------



## ntx (19 Novembre 2011)

La solution proposée par Apple s'appelle Bootcamp. Mais elle n'est pas (ou plutôt plus depuis le retrait de la version bêta) disponible sur Tiger.


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Novembre 2011)

Sinon virtualisation.


----------



## ntx (21 Novembre 2011)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Sinon virtualisation.


Sur un Mac PPC, il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de logiciels de virtualisation 

Concernant BC, si tu veux l'utiliser, soit tu trouves un bonne âme qui te fournira une bêta qui traine sur sa machine, soit il te faudra passer sur 10.5. Mais là aussi, sur un vieux G4, ça risque de ramer sérieusement.


----------

